# OSP 12/16



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

IBJ and I and a couple others headed out at 8am. Ice was 2.5 inches or less. We spudded our way out and started fishing. We watched guys just walk out without spudding or following our trail and with out any safety gear that I could see. I spudded where a couple guys went around us and spud went through on first hit. I caught about 4 dozen gills mostly 7-8 inch but had a 9 inch red ear and a 10.25 blue gill. I know IBJ caught a nice Bass. About 1:30 I figured it was getting about time to head in and a few minutes later I guess IBJ decided he needed a bath before leaving. He was ok just a little wet.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> IBJ and I and a couple others headed out at 8am. Ice was 2.5 inches or less. We spudded our way out and started fishing. We watched guys just walk out without spudding or following our trail and with out any safety gear that I could see. I spudded where a couple guys went around us and spud went through on first hit. I caught about 4 dozen gills mostly 7-8 inch but had a 9 inch red ear and a 10.25 blue gill. I know IBJ caught a nice Bass. About 1:30 I figured it was getting about time to head in and a few minutes later I guess IBJ decided he needed a bath before leaving. He was ok just a little wet.


The scary thing is we couldn’t hear him from where we were! He was out of the water before I knew what happened.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

But it was a good day at Osp outside of that little incident. Weather was good and the fish were sorta cooperative it was good to see everyone out on the ice!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

You’re fishing thin early ice that you know is bad, yet you still post pics. Nice. #bragging. How long you been on the ice anyways? Going to get someone wet. If not yourself.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

jay2k said:


> You’re fishing thin early ice that you know is bad, yet you still post pics. Nice. #bragging. How long you been on the ice anyways? Going to get someone wet. If not yourself.



Jay2k we all had float suits picks and spud bars. Just because he posts pictures and true conditions doesn't mean he's held responsible for someone else mistakes! We spudded everywhere we went and worked as a team. You say the ice was bad but we were sitting on 3.5 inches of ice out where we were. Icebathjohn was sitting near a sag in the ice and it was 2.5 inches thick and was pushing up water and eating it up as it got warmer. Your post drives me nuts because he gave the exact conditions and even said it was sketchy so what more do you want? I would rather know what I'm up against then no reports or pics. I'm done venting but I'm glad John got out and is ok. So here's some pics/bragging






















Tight lines and be safe out there.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fish2Win said:


> Jay2k we all had float suits picks and spud bars. Just because he posts pictures and true conditions doesn't mean he's held responsible for someone else mistakes! We spudded everywhere we went and worked as a team. You say the ice was bad but we were sitting on 3.5 inches of ice out where we were. Icebathjohn was sitting near a sag in the ice and it was 2.5 inches thick and was pushing up water and eating it up as it got warmer. Your post drives me nuts because he gave the exact conditions and even said it was sketchy so what more do you want? I would rather know what I'm up against then no reports or pics. I'm done venting but I'm glad John got out and is ok. So here's some pics/bragging
> View attachment 251051
> View attachment 251052
> View attachment 251053
> ...


Was about to say the same exact thing but finished reading all posts and realized you beat me to it. We aren't responsible if someone sees our reports and decides to go out on it. It all comes down to the what you feel comfortable on. You make your own decisions, we aren't making those for you. With that said, glad to hear ibj is Ok. Nice to see everyone catching fish, I just got off the ice where I was 4" of ice very slow fishing. Be safe everyone!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

jay2k said:


> You’re fishing thin early ice that you know is bad, yet you still post pics. Nice. #bragging. How long you been on the ice anyways? Going to get someone wet. If not yourself.


You seem #jealous


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

My lesson was learned 27 years ago in 14 degree weather when my cousin and I went through, almost didn't make it out. Still not sure how we did. After that I realized there's no bluegill worth that risk. I'll be out when it's 4" or better.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Each there own if you make it back isn’t that your deal and no one else can make up your mind !!!I bet you wear a five point seat belt harness when drive because we all know that is safer just keep you opinions to yourself if they wanna go then go,if you wanna stay they stay off good job today guys glad you got out


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice report fellas! Thanks for the conditions report too... glad to hear it IBJ is ok.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

Evinrude58 said:


> IBJ and I and a couple others headed out at 8am. Ice was 2.5 inches or less. We spudded our way out and started fishing. We watched guys just walk out without spudding or following our trail and with out any safety gear that I could see. I spudded where a couple guys went around us and spud went through on first hit. I caught about 4 dozen gills mostly 7-8 inch but had a 9 inch red ear and a 10.25 blue gill. I know IBJ caught a nice Bass. About 1:30 I figured it was getting about time to head in and a few minutes later I guess IBJ decided he needed a bath before leaving. He was ok just a little wet.


I had picks.. I walked around you so I wasn't close to you


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

crappieboo420 said:


> I had picks.. I walked around you so I wasn't close to you


Was that you in the parking lot when I got there? If so sorry I didn’t stop to ask who you were I was on a mission to get to the ice!


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Was that you in the parking lot when I got there? If so sorry I didn’t stop to ask who you were I was on a mission to get to the ice!


Yes sir we went to our other spot better ice


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a couple nice ones I caught


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

IMG_20171215_174629_182


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

my take home


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, very scary incident today. Could feel & sense the ice was softening when the sun came out around noon. I actually didn't move from my original holes I punched at 8am. I wasn't keen on moving around like the other guys., subsequently feeling a little safer. WRONG!

Luckily Dustin Lancy & his dad were right next to me when the ice gave way & I plunged in. (just a few yards away from me). (I was in 6-7ft of water)., I got wet from my chest, down._* LUCKILY I HAD MY FLOATATION SUIT ON*_. I'm certain it saved me.

I can't tell you how I pulled myself out withOUT using my Hand Spikes. I got out so darn fast that Dustin didn't have a chance to pull his safety rope from his gear box and the other guys didn't hear me. _(Without a doubt whatsoever, Angels were on my shoulders_).

It would've been a hell of a day if I had gone down., especially since today is son, Nathan's Birthday.

Also fortunate the air temps were above freezing & I didn't have far to walk back to the parking lot.

All in all, glad to have plenty of buds nearby if a rescue was needed.... and not a recovery.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Yeah, very scary incident today. Could feel & sense the ice was softening when the sun came out around noon. I actually didn't move from my original holes I punched at 8am. I wasn't keen on moving around like the other guys., subsequently feeling a little safer. WRONG!
> 
> Luckily Dustin Lancy & his dad were right next to me when the ice gave way & I plunged in. (just a few yards away from me). (I was in 6-7ft of water)., I got wet from my chest, down._* LUCKILY I HAD MY FLOATATION SUIT ON*_. I'm certain it saved me.
> 
> ...


Glad your alright John! You still move pretty quick for an old fella!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

x2 glad your ok John


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

X3, scary stuff!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

them catlike reflexes kicked in John ! glad your ok man !


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad your good to go again with good ice, loose any of your cigars ?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

glad you're okay, IBJ! Good job to those who had success. RStock and I hit a metropark lake close to home for stocked trout. Not a great day but no skunk. Ice was 2.5-3" but cloudy. We spudded our way out and always have our picks. Hopefully in a few weeks we'll get a solid freeze and be out at OSP with y'all.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Man IBJ glad your alright. That is a scary scary thought. 6 - 7 fow, thin ice, Whew......


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

THANKS GUYS. Only loss was the dunking of 2 nice Arturo Fuente Stogies


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

Glad you're okay IBJ! I have a question on this subject,would the float jackets be good enough for a couple years,or even just the bibs? So not to dump all that cash if we have another season like the last two?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for being safe guys and glad to hear IBJ is OK. I was going to go looking yesterday but couldn't get anyone to go with me. This is a story of what went right not what went wrong. Spuds, float suits, ropes, and a GROUP. Yes it's early but it can happen at any point in the season. The right gear and the right guys are what keeps you safe.


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

and to further add to my question,I already have two pair of bibs and only one jacket. Once in the shantie the jacket comes off and gets hung up!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad you're okay IBJ. Thanking God it was a rescue and not recovery. Would hate to lose a good site member here. Hope you get back out when we get that next big freeze coming in a week or so. Everybody enjoy yourselves out there and keep posting those ice conditions.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

dam jon I wondered why ya didn't send any more pics, but glad all is good. except for your stogies lol. lets hear it for safety gear.. when theres 4" well go to one of my early spots buddy. I remember when hardwaterjunkie went in at mosquito, he was right next too a bunch of us and he went thru and was stuck waist deep, like a cork in a bottle. see ya guys out there......aka snowcone


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Without a doubt whatsoever, _*Having the Ice Armour Floatation Bibs saved my arse*_. The Bibs are totally a safety requirement. The jacket is optional imo, but still worth getting.

Amazing I wasn't scared when it happened, but once the adrenaline wore off, I got scared shakey afterwards.

BTW: I utilized every safety and precautionary measure in arsenal & years of experience... and still went thru. 

I'm just shaking my head, bc it happened so darn fast and it could've easily been so much worse.

Guardian Angels or sure.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad you're okay! I plan on taking my girl out this year sometime and I made her watch a good YouTube video about ice safety (I posted it on the "Falling through" sticky). Yesterday, I mentioned about how someone went through the ice and she starts jokingly going through the steps of what to do when you fall through. Even though she was joking, I knew the video stuck with her and understands the seriousness of the situation to get out. Kudos to you for wearing the proper gear and keeping your cool to get out.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Glad you're okay IBJ! I'm sure the flotation suit helped you get out more easily! Love seeing the fish pics! 

I don't have any safety gear, so I rarely go out unless the ice is 6" or more. If I need a fix, I just go steelhead fishing!


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks IBJ was kinda thinking the different scenarios,and was thinking the bibs to get and keep your legs up,plus the bibs are cheaper. Looking at the I float for $85. Thanks for clearing my mind a bit!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bdawg said:


> Glad you're okay IBJ! I'm sure the flotation suit helped you get out more easily! Love seeing the fish pics!
> 
> I don't have any safety gear, so I rarely go out unless the ice is 6" or more. If I need a fix, I just go steelhead fishing!


I'm the same, so since I'm a broke college student, grab 2 screwdrivers in the garage...Boom! Picks!


----------

